# Sos



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

How do you know when you have enough line on your bailess reel. (specifically penn 706z)??


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

this is not something to SOS about


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

When the spool is full?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> this is not something to SOS about


Of course it is, the first Cobia showed up. Lol

I agree though, thread titles like that should of been kept for something important

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

To your question.....when looking from the top of the spool the line should be slightly visible....I put a little more on than that then go to the pier and cast down wind and let the line peel off a bit ,then reel in pinching the line tight so it will stack on right....
with powerpro,expect to get a windknot if you have too much on the spool....cut it off
and go fishing.....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

how is a bail different u fill the spool


----------

